# Milton is home!



## crazy5 (Dec 17, 2010)

I just picked up our new Engilish mastiff rescue Milton and he is fitting right in! He is five and just had surgery for cancer and they think they got it all. They couldn't find anyone to adopt him because of his age 5yrs and the cancer so I have him now indefinitely. He is getting alone great with my other Mastiff Jack and my little girl Lucy (Cocker Spaniel) another old girl with COPD. So we are so excited and just wanted to share the good news!


----------



## ember (Jun 29, 2011)

That's great to hear! May you have many great years in return! You'll have to post some pictures soon.


----------

